# What do I need to do  when posting to..



## old poi dog (May 24, 2010)

What do  I need to do when posting to show the title of this new thread  as

*What do I need to do  when posting to..*

instead of it appearing as

What do I need to do  when posting to..

I admit, I am computer challenged.


----------



## old poi dog (May 25, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 25, 2010)

Old poi dog said:


> Anyone?


Just to clarify, do you mean you want the title to appear in bold on the forum page?  After you create the thread, the title will not appear in bold for you until there are new posts in it.  The bolding of the title indicates that there is new content in it since the last time you visited it.  When the title is not bolded, it means there aren't new posts since your last read through.  Members who have not yet visited your thread will see the title in bold.  There is no way to make the title bold through editing it as it is tied to this new post status.


----------



## old poi dog (May 25, 2010)

Thank you Jeff.  I appreciate you doing all the trouble shooting these past two days.  Maybe when things slow down you and the moderators  could have a section where all of the questions generated in the transition period can be posted.  

Thanks friend...


----------

